# the montreal build is done!!!!!!!!!!!!



## dono (Nov 11, 2007)

well the rig is ready and my first smoke is tomorrow , I'm doing a turkey , 2 beer can chickens and a pork roast. I'll let yas all know how it turns out


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks like an excellent job DonO. Can't wait to see how the stuffed animal looks smoked 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Keep the Q-view coming.


----------



## squeezy (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow! ... can't wait to see some heat stains on that backyard sweetie!
Good luck and don't forget the Q-view .. eh?


----------



## desert smokin (Nov 11, 2007)

Lookin real good there. Keep us informed on the inaugural smoke. Does the inaugural smoke require breaking a champagne or beer bottle before you fire it up.


----------



## rip (Nov 11, 2007)

Thats a great looking build, don't forget the pics tomorrow.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks like that should put out a lot of good grub. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looking forward to seeing those first results.


----------



## billbo (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks good! Brisket for me tonight!


----------



## pescadero (Nov 11, 2007)

Congratulations on a job well done. Looks like it is going to do good by you.

Anxious to see the pics.

Skip


----------



## scotty (Nov 11, 2007)

Some folks are really talented. That  smoker  looks like it  means  business.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 11, 2007)

Fire that bad boy up!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Nice use of an empty beer receptacle!


----------



## squeezy (Nov 11, 2007)

I'd like to see some pix of the 'inside' when you can.


----------



## dono (Nov 11, 2007)

this is actualy my 3rd post if you look back at the other two you'll see a couple of in progress inside views, if you really want to see the full set of picks PM me I'll send them to you


----------



## gramason (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice build, Waiting for some q-view.


----------



## goat (Nov 11, 2007)

DonO, Nice pit.  It takes a lot of time to build one, now grab a brew of choice and enjoy yours.


----------



## richtee (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats Dad! Ya have a new smoker!  Cool too. Love homebrews!


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Great job, worth the wait I'm sure. Really looking forward to your Q Views,


----------



## mkatts (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks sweet. What does "smoked pink puppy dog" taste like?


----------



## crownovercoke (Nov 11, 2007)

Thats a good lookin smoker.  I feel that if you build your smoker you have a bigger appreciation of the food you cook in it.. I forsee many great smokes to come....


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 11, 2007)

*Nice job on the smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  With that long of stack, you must have tremendous draw? *


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 11, 2007)

That's a good looking smoker DonO! Nice job!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 11, 2007)

That's a great looking smoker Dono now let's see what that thing can do!

Fire in the hole!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks good hope it works great for ya.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 12, 2007)

That looks awesome! I think I know what might have happened to the former contents of those containers...


----------



## navionjim (Nov 12, 2007)

Hot Damn but I love SS! Good job bro!


----------

